# GOTHENBURG | Clarion Hotel Draken | 106m | 33 fl | T/O



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Developer and project owner: Fastighets AB Balder
Main construction contractor: K 21 Entreprenad AB
Architect: Erséus Arkitekter AB
Floor area: 25000 sq m
Illustrations: ADORE ADORE AB

This project is part of a larger detailed plan for Masthuggskajen, see link below for more info. #21 in the picture in the link is this highrise.








Projektet - Masthuggskajen







masthuggskajen.se





The name Draken(Dragon) derives from the independent cinema located in the building complex(which also hosts a theatre, som bars etc) which this building will be connected to.

_Draken is a cinema located in Folkets hus by Järntorget and Heurlin's place in Gothenburg. The premiere took place on April 26, 1956, and regular screenings ceased in May 1995. Draken is the main cinema and festival center at the annual Gothenburg Film Festival and together with a number of other cinemas is responsible for the screening of the festival's films. The cinema is today owned by the organization Folkets Hus och Parker and is only used exceptionally for screenings of commercial films. The cinema's 20 meter wide screen is among Sweden's widest and the total area is 102 square meters. The equipment is adapted to be able to display the widescreen format Cinemascope with 70 millimeter film. Other formats that can be displayed are 16 mm and 35 mm. _Draken_ has retained its original 713 seats, divided into 27 rows.
























_



norraguldheden said:


> 17th March 2021. Second floor, the climb has begun!
> View attachment 1223750
> View attachment 1223751


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

This is under construction right now right in the city center and will change the skyline of Gothenburg, together with Karlatornet, that will be Scandianavia's tallest building (73 floors, 245m!). But it is, as many other projects, dependent on tourism and exhibitions so hope everthing will go well after covid.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, opening up new hotels right now would be "bad timing", I think this is supposed to be done in 2023, so hopefully we are back to living more normal lives by then.

#20 in the link above about *Masthuggskajen* is two office buildings developed by NCC, Brick Studios and Våghuset, Våghuset being the building closest in the webcam below.

Some confirmed tenants

Optima Engineering 700 sq m
Mannheimer Swartling 3000 sq m
More Alliance 2800 sq m


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is an older picture of the detailed plan, looking east, with Clarion Hotel Draken being the highrise to the right.

The other two highrises in the picture have yet to start, developers for those are Stena Fastigheter and the other one Elof Hansson together with insurance company Alecta. Planned construction start 23/24. Danish architects Cobe will design Elof Hansson/Alectas building.










Two pictures from Fojab Architects, they are working on a residential block.


















Another one seen from river.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies (Jun 16, 2014)

Update by JonasEngberg



JonasEngberg said:


> 5 floors now.
> View attachment 1410090
> View attachment 1410096


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

may 14th


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

From last night. Cladding is moving along, the cantilever is clearly visible.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

june 19th


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Goteborg...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Let's just hope Göteborg's career doesn't end the same way.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

July 1st


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

July 29th


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

Thursday


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

from last week


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

About a month ago


----------



## CrappyPlatypus (Nov 2, 2013)

February 8


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 13:*

Gothenburg's ugly new skyline by Elmar Eye, on Flickr


----------

